# Help with Spray bar placement (JUWEL Tank)



## 1stgolf (11 Jun 2012)

How and where have you got your spray bar placed in your JUWEL tanks? As ive not long unpacked my new eheim 2213 and im not sure how and where to place the spray bar as the cutout,s in the back of the tank are not at the edge (If you know what i mean lol)
Look forward to any help as i really want to set up my new filter and get rid of the built in juwel one.
Thanks


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Jun 2012)

Best placement is full length along the back just below the surface pointing to the front glass slightly down.


----------



## 1stgolf (11 Jun 2012)

Any idea on what connector i would need to do this as ive just got the standard one,s that come with the filter new. Also i have vallis along the rear of my tank would the spray from the bar not force the vallis to the front of the tank?
Thanks


----------



## PAULOX3 (12 Jun 2012)

on my rio300 i have it on the lefthand sideglass of tank,bought a crook shape pipe,then used other flexible pipe to fix spraybar,juwel filter pushes flow on other side.


----------



## spyder (12 Jun 2012)

I used the standard crook and cut a notch out of the juwel trim so I could put it across the back.

Just yell if you want a pic.


----------



## 1stgolf (13 Jun 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> I used the standard crook and cut a notch out of the juwel trim so I could put it across the back.
> 
> Just yell if you want a pic.


Do you mean you cut out the tanks top trim?


----------



## spyder (14 Jun 2012)

Yes indeed. Junior hacksaw and just go down to the glass. Make it just wide enough for the crook to enter tank from the side then you can place your spraybar across the back easily. I didn't want to add pipe, bends etc as it all adds to flow reduction so this is what I did.

I'll try and snap a quick pic tonight when I get home for you.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Jun 2012)

a hole cutter and stanley knife to square it off makes a nice tidy U shape hole.


----------



## 1stgolf (14 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the reply's but i dont fancy cutting away at the trim so ill just have to go down the road of adding pipe and bends for now as i want to upgrade my tank as soon as i can so want to keep the lido the way it is.
Hoping to get a juwel 180 by the end of the year


----------

